# First Aid Kits



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone's first aid kit looks like.

I just got one from here

First Aid Kit Contact Sports Basic from First Aid 4 Sport

to replace the one I had because it was a bit rubbish. It arrived this morning along with some other stuff that I had ordered to put in it to adapt it for my use (like zinc oxzide tape, thai oil, tiger balm and some sambadt).


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Its all about the tiger balm and Duct tape!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

real men need no medical kit .. because real men repair themselves


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

jeevan said:


> real men need no medical kit .. because real men repair themselves


OK, tell that to the doctor next time you need medical help.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

when a man needs medical help he just shouts to the skys and god is scared of real men that they automatically heal ..

or there are a few men who are super , called luigi and mario who can restore health points by eating mushrooms

Also , doctors go to real men for medical help


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like a fancy kit there pal, myself I'm not that prepared.

I have zinc oxide tape, elastoplast spray and a tube of savlon.. oh and a small pair of travel scissors to cut the zinc oxide tape


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

It's not that fancy, I've taken some stuff out to adapt it.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks to me like Jeevan has been on some of Mario's mushrooms - I can only say after 30years of age I am no longer a real man as basically, thinking about fighting gets me injured.

My medical kits is a twins bag formerly yellow and black but now covered in blood (don't know who's) stuffed with deep ice ointment, thai oil, deep ice spray, tiger balm, plasters and bandages and fire balm and boxing ointment - smells dreamy (like those chewies with the smilie face tattoo's you got as a kid - possibly showing my age at this point) anyhoo, probably get more infected by the blood on the bag and my failed medical skills thru red cross, still one day I maybe required to touch a nipple - is that too much to ask???.:gh


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Nah Si-K your not that old, I know the smell your on about.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I still get a buzz when I smell Thai oil...happy memories (or maybe it's the fumes).


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm telling u boys when you injure something get the Duct tape on the job!

Duct tape > Elastoplast or whatever its called

Duct tape fixes anything - FACT :thumb


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Dont use one to be honest.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Duct tape.. Ain't that an Americanism. Do ya mean gaffer tape,I used to be a roadie. Essential bit of kit.

But for first aid kit.... Huh? What you talkin bout willis( bet none you remember that program). I didn't realise any one ever carried kits around. Mine consists of nout. I just squeal like a pig then hobble untill the end.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I always tyhought Duct Tape was for gangsters/money extortionists, lock stock and all that..

On another note: anyone ever used Vicks vapour rub whilst training? helkps me breathe bigtime when my nose is blocked thought it might help during MMA.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Never thought of using Vicks in training, I've put a bit of Tiger balm under my nose and in my nostrils that usually clears mine up, might give it a go.

Duck tape/gaffer tape is always in my kit bag because I do eskrima on the same night and we go through a lot of sticks so we usually need to tape them up.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Tiger balm up ya hooter... Holy flaming nostrils.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm with Spitfir gaffer tape for the muscians amongst us (life saver) not sure about putting it on an injury - what if you have hair like an ape??? gonna hurt all over again takin it off "test of man, test of man"..thats what I say when I'm about to shave after 6 days of growth and can't be arsed skimming it down!! :thumb .

Duct is deffo an Americanismn (sp), tape em up Harry is the ganngster way before booting em (that's sticking em in the back of a car never to be see again (just in case someone thinks it's about Thai low kicks).

Are we gonna have another greasgate rolling with Vicks on your chest (illegal move ref )"my eyes, oh, my eyyyeeeeessss":tuf


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Nah shaving after six days of growth is no problem for people who shave with a cut throat (like me).


----------

